# brasero and xfburn



## rpowell47 (Jun 20, 2022)

When both brasero and xfburn will blank and format a rw-dvd and a cd-rw disk, but will not burn the .iso file what should I look for in rc.conf, devfs.conf etc to solve the issue?


----------



## jmos (Jun 20, 2022)

Check if you're able to burn a ISO image by command line. As root: First detect the device of your writer:
`cdrecord -scanbus`
You will get something like "0,1,2". The write your ISO:
`cdrecord dev=0,1,2 image.iso`
https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/disks/#cdrecord


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2022)

The "how to" section is not for asking how to do things. Thread moved to multimedia/gaming as I consider burning CDs or DVDs multimedia.


----------

